# Corgi Tech ★ 1GB Linux VPS $7 or Windows $10 ★ 10! Locations to Choose from ★



## Kakashi (Jan 7, 2015)

*Reviews Here:*
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1353217
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1352762
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1206379
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1163987
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1154520
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1139007
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1100962
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1109608
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1119773


All of our VPS Hosts are utilising VMware as it's Hypervisor. VMware is the most mature, reliable and cutting edge Hypervisor available. Our team has been working with VMware for several years now and with VCP certified engineers on board you can rest assured you're in safe hands.

We will not oversell any of our resources and have the ability to move Virtual Servers around our hosts with no downtime.:

*Here are the packages:*

*Basic VPS*
*30GB* of RAID 10 Storage
*750MB 1GB * Dedicated RAM
*2 CPU* Cores
*1500GB - 1000GB * Bandwidth (Depnding on Location)
*100Mbit 1 Gbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

Price: *$7 Linux or $10 Windows With PROMO Code: CORGI50*


*Standard VPS*
*75GB* of RAID 10 Storage
*1500MB 2GB * Dedicated RAM
*3 CPU* Cores
*3000GB - 2000GB* Bandwidth (Depending on Location)
*100Mbit 1 Gbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

Price: *$15 Linux or $18 Windows With PROMO Code: CORGI50*


*Ultimate VPS*
*180GB* of RAID 10 Storage
*3GB 4GB * Dedicated RAM
*4 CPU* Cores
*7000GB - 5000GB* Bandwidth (Depending on Location)
*100Mbit 1 Gbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

Price: *$28 Linux or $31 Windows With PROMO Code: CORGI50*

Operating Systems Available: Windows 2003, 2008R2, 2012, Most Linux flavours, BSD.

*You can order from our Website: http://www.corgitech.com*

List of Datacenters:

*L.A. *- Quadranet
*Phoenix* - PhoenixNAP (IOFlood)
*Dallas* - CoreSite
*Denver* - HandyNetworks
*Chicago* - 350E Cemark
*Atlanta* - Atl Colo
*Tampa* - Hivelocity
*NY/NJ *- AtlanticMetro/Constant
*Netherlands *- Serverius
*London (Maidenhead)* - Rapidswitch

All of our VPS Packages include:

1) Free Weekly Backups
2) Console Access to your VPS with Power Functions
3) VSphere available upon Request

Conditions for this promotion:

This promotion does not apply to domain names/management options/Control Panels. Offer only available for existing clients if current service(s) is/are not being cancelled.

*Stock is Limited and if you find the Promo Code no longer works it means we've sold out at that particular location. Feel free to contact us to enquire about availability. *


----------



## yomero (Jan 7, 2015)

Just a note. I tried to add windows to one order and it still is $10. In you post you say "we will be reducing the Windows OS cost to $0". But it seems this post is a copy of your Black Friday one, so maybe this is no longer valid?


----------



## comXyz (Jan 7, 2015)

Windows is licensed?


----------



## Kakashi (Jan 8, 2015)

yomero said:


> Just a note. I tried to add windows to one order and it still is $10. In you post you say "we will be reducing the Windows OS cost to $0". But it seems this post is a copy of your Black Friday one, so maybe this is no longer valid?


Yes that was a copy pasta fail on my part. The mods have been kind enough to fix it.



comXyz said:


> Windows is licensed?


Yes it is


----------

